# Surf ?



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Got wet about an hour before sunlight, started off throwing spook jrs in the first gut. Not much luck with that, switched over to a pack of usual suspects and started yanking out specs like they owed it to me. Limited out quickly and was out and dry before another soul showed up.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

This morning?


----------



## 26BS16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yesir


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Lol. If anyone believes this, you should go get a checkup. If you were able to actually do this in the conditions of the surf this morning, you are GOD


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I do not believe this, show us the pictures.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

swell report people are idiots. 

Saturday forecast was supposed t0 be flat with a light breeze. 

It was 2 ft whitecaps as far as you can see and a 15mph with gust to 20. I AM a God and I didn't catch a darn thing. I did find 3 seabeans which I thought was 2 cool.


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

Waa pretty windy ..


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

I smell BS


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Who's burn handle is that?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

You mean you were fishing in this? Throwing a TOP WATER BAIT????????????


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Troll


----------



## Rex (Oct 22, 2016)

Which surf?


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

*Lookout*

Incoming !


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

He is riptide bait and plum full of bs!


----------

